# Newbie from California!



## InTheSkyWithHorses (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello everyone!  
I'm new here and just wanted to quickly introduce myself to all you lovely horse people. 
I'm 16 years old and I've been riding since I was about 6. I ride English (both jumping and dressage) and Western (pleasure). I have showed in the past but didn't really like it so I stopped. My dad has a horse ranch in Austria. He owns around 20ish horses. I currently don't own any horses of my own (sad face) but I ride a horse named Beau pretty regularly. I love talking to people (especially when they love horses like me! ) so don't be shy to shoot me a message!
Cheers


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome


----------

